# USB 2.0 Pendrive Pass Through on FreeBSD 10.x and VirtualBox



## vermaden (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi,

I older versions of Virtualbox/FreeBSD I was able to pass through the USB 2.0 pendrive to the VirtualBox virtual machine, but it does not work now with FreeBSD 10.x and VirtualBox 4.3.x.

The known 'workaround' with sysctl hw.usb.ehci.no_hs=1 also does not work, any hints?

Regards,
vermaden


----------



## pwr2srv (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: USB 2.0 Pendrive Pass Through on FreeBSD 10.x and Virtua*

Forgive me, a long-time reader, first-time poster, but...

... maybe your older versions were connecting via USB 1.0.

I, too, am presently working out similar issues.  I have for a few years, while studying FreeBSD, used a pentium 4 motherboard w/ USB 1.  I have been dual-booting between FreeBSD and XP, with FreeBSD sometimes running Windows NT4 and Windows 2000 via Virtualbox.  Recently I began using XP in a Virtualbox VM and, though I did not need it, set up the USB for the XP VM just to see if it'd work.  It did.  Then, a few weeks ago, I finally got my dream box--a Lenovo TS140 Xeon.  Wow.  My VM's are so fast now I'm ready to stop dual booting and go XP virtualized for a few programs and flight simulators.  The 3D hardware acceleration is working on my PNY GT 610, and I can hear the roar of the jet engines, but I need to get the USB working for the joy stick and for the sake of making USB work in the XP VM.  I set up the USB for Virtualbox just as with the Pentium 4, but it did not work.  Then, after reading a couple days, it dawned on me that my older machine was USB 1.  If you want USB 2 you need the extension pack, but there is none for FreeBSD.

Tomorrow I am going to install a USB2.0/1.1 PCI adapter and try placing 
	
	



```
hw.usb.ehci.no_hs=1
```
 in my loader.conf.local.

Were you running your "older versions of Virtualbox/FreeBSD" on an older machine w/ USB 1 or are you on the same hardware?


----------



## pwr2srv (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: USB 2.0 Pendrive Pass Through on FreeBSD 10.x and Virtua*

This did not work. I only succeeded in stopping my USB mouse and USB keyboard.


----------



## vermaden (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: USB 2.0 Pendrive Pass Through on FreeBSD 10.x and Virtua*

Started 'threads' on FreeBSD MLs (*freebsd-virtualization* and *freebsd-emulation*):
https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/fre ... 02699.html
https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/fre ... 11745.html


----------



## vermaden (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: USB 2.0 Pendrive Pass Through on FreeBSD 10.x and Virtua*

Seems that even FreeBSD Developers do not want to comment on that ...


----------



## aZ (Jan 31, 2016)

Problem still exits. FreeBSD 11.0-CURRENT #0 r294148 and Virtualbox 4.3.34.


----------



## fnoyanisi (Feb 10, 2016)

Same issue with FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE.....

The USB drive seems to be "captured" according to `VBoxManage list usbhost` output.

```
UUID:  df2cbed9-0d64-4ac7-b0e2-93cdd0a43f31
VendorId:  0x090c (090C)
ProductId:  0x1000 (1000)
Revision:  0.0 (0000)
Port:  0
USB version/speed:  0/2
Manufacturer:  SRT
Product:  USB 3.0 JET 32G
SerialNumber:  AA6Z433INR1KENE1
Address:  /dev/ugen2.3
Current State:  Captured
```
After following the steps mentioned in the FreeBSD Wiki VirtualBox page, I was able to get my USB drive recognized by the guest OS, but attempting to mount the device fails all the time.

This is what I have on Windows 7 Home Premium (32-bit) guest.


----------



## fnoyanisi (Feb 10, 2016)

An update...

According to this wiki page, byhve(8) supports Windows clients as of SVN tag r288524, but it is only available with the bhyve(8) present in 11-CURRENT.

You are more than welcome to give it a try, but I am not sure whether it supports a "Desktop" at this stage or not


----------

